# Dwight's Stats In Last 10 Games



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

20.8 ppg on 58 FG%
16.7 rpg
2.1 bpg


9-1 record


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> 20.8 ppg on 58 FG%
> 16.7 rpg
> 2.1 bpg
> 
> ...


Wow, really? Those numbers are pretty absurd.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

JNice said:


> Wow, really? Those numbers are pretty absurd.


MVP absurd.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd like to see Dwight end the year with averages of around 21-22 ppg, 15 rpg, 2 apg, 2 bpg. Let's see if he can pull that off.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gotta give credit where its due. Thats amazing


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> I'd like to see Dwight end the year with averages of around 21-22 ppg, 15 rpg, 2 apg, 2 bpg. Let's see if he can pull that off.



If he can pull that kind of season off, I don't see anyone in the East being better then us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The scary part is, he's got so much room for improvement offensively. There's no reason down the road he can't be a 25 ppg scorer. Once he figures out how to handle doubles better, learns to establish better position, and gets his bank shot down good enough to use a couple times a game ... watch out. And his free throw stroke is pretty good. If he can stay above 70% consistently, that means ever more points.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Straight out ridiculous numbers... I'd still like to see him average more than 10 shots a game though, c'mon now.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Straight out ridiculous numbers... I'd still like to see him average more than 10 shots a game though, c'mon now.



Exaclty, I haven't really followed the Magic. But why is he averaging less than 10shots per game?????????? Is he doubled teamed right away everytime he gets the ball??? He could easaily be at 25-30ppg. I guess they are winning at the moment, but Howard needs more touches regardless.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

osman said:


> Exaclty, I haven't really followed the Magic. But why is he averaging less than 10shots per game?????????? Is he doubled teamed right away everytime he gets the ball??? He could easaily be at 25-30ppg. I guess they are winning at the moment, but Howard needs more touches regardless.


He does get double teamed by most teams as soon as he touches the ball.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

osman said:


> Exaclty, I haven't really followed the Magic. But why is he averaging less than 10shots per game?????????? Is he doubled teamed right away everytime he gets the ball??? He could easaily be at 25-30ppg. I guess they are winning at the moment, but Howard needs more touches regardless.


A couple good reasons. For one, we started the season turning the ball over like crazy and we haven't been very good at feeding the ball inside.

Also, Dwight still needs to work on establishing position. Right now, Darko is much better at getting good position and calling for the ball. Dwight rarely gets stopped when he works for good position.

Another thing ... the team isnt really used to playing with Dwight established down low. Way too often he catches the ball and the passer doesn't clear out. Then all the other players just stand around ... 

But he is progressively getting more opportunities. You can't just go off FGAs. You have to look at his FTAs as well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That is surreal.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight's offense has improved dramatically. He's gotten to the point now to where, if he isn't double teamed, he can score every time he touches the ball... the 60% FG shooting atests to that. I don't know if he'll get to 20 PPG for the season... he's at 17.2 and we've already played nearly 20 games, but he can definitely get it up around 18-19 a game.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Unbelievable. I've always been a fan of big rebounding numbers, and I was intrigued when I saw people expecting him to average around 14 boards for the season. 20/17 on close to 60% shooting is just ridiculous.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

its amazing how someone so young can be so good


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dwight Howard for MVP


----------

